# $23.99 for Seastar Steering Fluid... Bull!#@$!



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

And I thought GULP was a rip off... $23.99 for a quart, *1 QUART* of Seastar steering fliud at West Marine. 

I damn sure am not spending 50 bucks for 2 quarts of hydraulic fliud just to have the SeaStar brand on it. Who's using ATF? Who's using a different type of hydraulic oil? What are my other options? 

To all the guys that say "if you can't afford a quart of oil, then you can't afford a boat", piss off. I can afford it just fine, I just refuse to pay $24.00 for what should cost less then $5.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

I bought some off brand at OB auto and marine for steering problems and it was $ 15.00 a quart, sea star was more $$$.

BA


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Last time mine was low, I didn't put the Seastar in it. I forget, but it probably was ATF. Got it out of my tool box on the truck. It's been steering just fine and that was 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure you can cross reference the mil spec number to something at NAPA for a whole lot less money.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Who's using ATF?


ATF is to be used in emergencies only and to be drained afterwords.

As per their older website, which I can not find the link to now. as they have changed the website.

Yes that is a lot of money. There are alternatives that are permissible.

ATF will also make the steering take slightly more effort to turn.

The fluid is expensive.....but the replacement parts is a LOT more expensive!

Do what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

For what its worth, you cost at my store for seastar hycraullic fluid is 19.78 and for the Marpac brand Marpro steering flluid is 17.08, and like Bobby said ATF is for emergency use only,, and to be drained and replaced with the appropriate fluid as soon as possible.. the repair cost far exceeds the proper fluid costs, now with that said if you have to add fluid then you have a leak, you may not see it but there is one there... the most common leak is at the steering cylinder due to delaminated rams, or bad seals.. hope this helps.


----------



## suthern (Jun 19, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

I use aviation hydraulic fluid in mine. Royco 756 to be exact. No issues.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

10-4 on aviation Hydraulic fluid. Pensacola Aviation has the Mil Spec Ryoco 756 for 23.00 a GAL!! The difference between that and ATF is like night and day as far as how your wheel feels. ATF bubbles too much, and is for emergencies only as the manual states, but alot of shops and tech cant read that part......

Rock on
BillD


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

hell with west marine anyways.......$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

suthern said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I use aviation hydraulic fluid in mine. Royco 756 to be exact. No issues.


 
This is the same mil spec (5606) as the Seastar fluid. ForandAftmarine.com also sells the Marpac steering fluid for $45 a gallon, still high but what seatar costs.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

straight from my SeaStar manual.

SeaStar Hydraulic Fluid HA 5430
Texaco HO15
Shell Aero 4
Esso Unifix N15
Chevron Aviation Fluid A
Mobil Aero HFA
Fluids meeting Mil H5606C specifications
Automatic transmission fluid Dexron II may be used in an emergency.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if this will help but, interesting read.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=529339


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Remember when you need it*



bayougrande said:


> hell with west marine anyways.......$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbdown:


Who is open 7 days a week for your boating needs?
Only West Marine

Also prices from any brick and mortar marine business will be matched!

Remember the next Sunday morning when you want to take the boat out and your bilge pump or whatever has failed. You really want to go, but need the parts.
Who is open?

Tom


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My 250 Sportsman has hydraulic steering. When i got the boat four years ago the helm was low on fluid. I bought the seastar $20 fluid and filled it back up. A month later it was low on fluid again. Used the rest of the seastar. Same thing next month. But this time i used hydraulic jack oil. And i have been using it ever since :whistling:


----------

